# Traynor(?) amp ID



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Greetings!
Can anyone tell me what amp maker/model this is? It sure looks Traynor (grey tolex TS series) to me, but there are no make/model numbers on this. 
If you know about this amp please enlighten me. I'd like to know it's intended purpose.
Cheers!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

PA amp, I believe. Not offhand, but if you open it up and it's a Traynor, likelihood high that you will find the schematic glued to the inside of the box. Pulling the chassis still might also help identify it if it's not Traynor.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

keto said:


> PA amp, I believe. Not offhand, but if you open it up and it's a Traynor, likelihood high that you will find the schematic glued to the inside of the box. Pulling the chassis still might also help identify it if it's not Traynor.


I did open it up but did not see any identifying mark inside although I haven't pulled it from the cab itself.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

At least in theory, that chassis should slide right out of that box if you loosen a few screws. ON THE OTHER HAND, be careful and don't go putting your hands inside blindly - old capacitors (the blue anodized looking upright cylinders) CAN carry lethal voltage, unlikely I'm sure, but, you know. Don't touch them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like a Traynor PS600, try a google search. They had that impedance selector if memory serves.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Traynor PM 300. I have one. Great amp if you get past the fan noise. I've used mine to drive a 2x15 bass cab with a preamp. worked great. These are kind of collectible.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Oops, sorry, PM-300 power amp. Thanks washburned for the correction. The PS-600 is much larger with a lid, basically two 300's in one box. PM=mono, PS=stereo.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah, it's a PM 300. i worked for Yorkville when they were making these.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I wrote to Traynor last night and received a very nice reply from Mike Holman stating that it was (most likely) a PM-300. He also sent along a manual for that model as well. Here is an edit of his reply:

_...my guess would be a PM-300 mono PA power amp. If so it was made from the late 70s to 1987. The 1/4" inputs are in parallel with each other and with the XLR so that a number of the amps can be patched together input-to-input to power multi-box speaker systems. It should not be connected to a stereo source as there could be phase cancellations. You could use a PM-300 as a subwoofer or stage monitor power amp or to power a bass guitar cabinet if you have a bass preamp (you won't get much out of it if you plug an instrument or mic directly into it as it's a power amp with only a low-gain input stage intended for preamplifying mixer output signals). _

If anyone may be interested in this unit please get in touch with me. I don't really have any use for this, but it sure looks cool.


----------

